# Should I Get Mario Kart Wii or Grand Theft Auto IV?



## Shugo Takahashi (May 2, 2008)

-snip-


----------



## 1NOOB (May 2, 2008)

o.0  
for me(nintendo user (with gta4 exeption xD)):





...................\
.....................\
.......................\
.........................\
...........................\
gta4......................\   most of wii game , including mario kart xD
............................/
........................../
......................../ 
....................../
..................../


----------



## cubin' (May 2, 2008)

gta 4 hands down. 

and mario kart is in my top 5 game series of all time...


----------



## MC DUI (May 2, 2008)

Mario Kart gets old fast, get a copy of GTA4 for sure.

By no means is GTA4 the greatest game ever but it's a whole bunch of fun and should last a long time.


----------



## gblock247 (May 2, 2008)

Me personally I could care less if I play GTA4(wouldn't do half the missions anyways, just end up downloading a complete game save and sandbox exploring).  So I'd go with Mario Kart, just my personal preference though....


----------



## Awdofgum (May 2, 2008)

I'd go with GTA4 if i owned either a PS3 or 360.
But since I don't own either (yet), I'll get Mario Kart


----------



## euphemism (May 2, 2008)

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption.


----------



## PlooBloo (May 2, 2008)

GTA4 (even though I don't have a damn PS3 yet).


----------



## InfinitiProject (May 2, 2008)

PlooBloo said:
			
		

> GTA4 (even though I don't have a damn PS3 yet).


Why couldn't it be more like "(even though I don't have a damn 360 yet)"?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 2, 2008)

InfinitiProject said:
			
		

> PlooBloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because he plans to buy a PS3 over the 360... 
Why do 360 fanboys try to recruit more 360 owners?


----------



## Elisa_ (May 2, 2008)

Mario Kart wii.


----------



## InfinitiProject (May 2, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Because he plans to buy a PS3 over the 360...
> Why do 360 fanboys try to recruit more 360 owners?


And who is being a fanboy? I was just joking. Loosen your panties   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: I own a PS3 myself along with a 360. I just don't play it much for the fact that there are no appealing games on it except for Ridge Racer unfortunately.

EDIT: Finally I got some of the quotes removed.


----------



## Sperenvanger (May 2, 2008)

GTA4. I got bored with MK Wii very fast.


----------



## RAneo (May 2, 2008)

mario kart WII is great fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont like GTA games... so... i dont know

i have mario kart wii and i like it


----------



## BigX (May 2, 2008)

I have Mario Kart and I like it.
But if you own consoles for both games...
think about what you'd rather like!
mostly racing => MK WII (that's really fun...personaly only beaten by WiiFit but that's my problem)
adventure style and gangsta habbit => GTA IV

Well if you emphazized graphic, you wouldn't even asking this....


----------



## superrob (May 2, 2008)

GTA4! It has SO much more life than Mario Kart.


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 2, 2008)

Definitely GTA4.

There is also online multiplayer racing in GTA4, which I feel is much more fun than Mario Kart.  One of my facing racing modes is Cannonball Run, which sets the players on foot and they have to reach the the finishing line located on the other side of the island.  The players are able to use/steal any vehicles and take any path to reach the goal.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 3, 2008)

c'mon guys where's the MK love? IMO, GTA is really too mainstream and overrated(not saying that MK isn't, just to a lesser degree). Go with Mario Kart.


----------



## King Zargo (May 3, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii!!!

Never played GTA4 but I have over 100 hours play time on Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## myclock (May 3, 2008)

GTA IV nuff said


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 3, 2008)

I love MK myself, but the wii version isn't better than GTA4. The Mario kart Wii is kinda disappointing, while GTA4 does what it's supposed to do without any problems.


----------



## jaxxster (May 3, 2008)

gta4


----------



## Hitto (May 3, 2008)

Wait 'till the non-shitty* PC version of GTA4 hits the streets.
Both are fine games though and deserve your money.

* Non-shitty : mods, trainers, higher resolutions, don't need to mod your PC to pirate it.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 3, 2008)

Well.. do you want a fun racing game to play with friends?

Or a big action game to keep you occupied for some weeks?

Your choice, really..


----------



## Gman 101 (May 4, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> * Non-shitty : mods, trainers, higher resolutions, *don't need to mod your PC to pirate it.*



Go and burn in hell you fool. GTAIV is actually worth buying! Don't forget, this isn't the shit that EA or Ubisoft feeds you (eg. Crysis or Rainbow Six Vegas 2).

Get GTAIV 'cos of better gameplay, better sounds and music, better graphics and better multiplayer (yes racing, racing with FUCKING RPG'S AND AK'S!).


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 4, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Well.. do you want a fun racing game to play with friends?
> 
> Or a big action game to keep you occupied for some weeks?
> 
> Your choice, really..



GTAIV is more than just an action game to keep one busy for just "some weeks."  It has multiplayer racing, which is as fun as Mario Kart racing, and then some (Deathmatch, Turf Wars, Crooks n' Cops, etc.).

Unless you were referring Mario Kart as the big action game...


----------



## jos7960 (May 4, 2008)

Get Mario kart wii, you'll have much more fun playing with friends etc.

Personally the shooting random people, dodging police and the missions of GTA gets kindof boring after an hour.


----------



## Joe88 (May 5, 2008)

GTAIV

you will be bored of mario kart wii
since it probably already played like the same game on the GCN


----------



## dreadyz (May 5, 2008)

I'd wait for GTA IV to come out on pc and then download it;meanwhile enjoying all the other games I've already downloaded including Mario Kart Wii. 
I always buy the games that require some sort of peripheral device like Guitar Hero III, Wii Fit & Links Crossbow Training.


----------



## Vater Unser (May 5, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend anyone to buy MK even if GTA IV didn't exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Use the money to mod your Wii and pirate it. Or buy GTA IV instead, you decide


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

I say GTA IV.


----------



## TaMs (May 5, 2008)

gta4 of course.


----------



## webjedi (May 5, 2008)

GTA 2 was great... then GTA 3 was more of the same and only did a couple missions and stopped playing... now GTA 4... yawn.

Rather play Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Carnivean (May 5, 2008)

webjedi said:
			
		

> GTA 2 was great... then GTA 3 was more of the same and only did a couple missions and stopped playing... now GTA 4... yawn.
> 
> Rather play Mario Kart Wii.



Oh god, I lol'd. GTA being more of the same but then advocating Mario Kart? Do you even read what you type?


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> webjedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2008)

Get GTA, play through it, trade it in for the MK Wii, play through it, then decide whether to keep MarioKart or trade it again for GTA4   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or the other way around. 

In any case, you can't expect random weirdos to tell you which game to like. It's up to you. And you won't know until you've tried them both.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 5, 2008)

GizmoDuck said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah.. forgot about the multiplayer.. get GTAIV.. then download Mario Kart


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

How likely are you to play with others? How much do you enjoy playing alone?


I haven't played a GTA game or seen one played since Dreamcast and I wasn't entertained back then either so I have to say Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 5, 2008)

IF you have children, you'd better get MK first, or else they're going to bug the crap out of you every time they see that stupid commercial (as mine were doing to me).  You know the one!  _"Got an aunt in Alaska, you can race 'em.  Got a fiancee in Fiji, you can race 'em.  Got a dog in Detroit, you can race 'em."  _Once you have placated the kiddies, you can focus on saving up for GTA.


----------



## ashesburn (May 5, 2008)

Buy the cheaper one and download the more expensive one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually a huge fan of both, but the Wii doesn't have GTA IV yea?

Will there be a GTA IV Wii version?


----------



## cubin' (May 6, 2008)

ashesburn said:
			
		

> Will there be a GTA IV Wii version?



Negative


----------



## SkH (May 10, 2008)

GTA IV, definitely.

Why? Much more time with it = it's longer, bigger, wider, better Online too. Oh, and the incredible gameplay, story = missions, better and awesome graphics.


I have Mario Kart Wii, and I didn't even beaten it because: In Single Player, and Online too, if you go to the first place everyone just attacks you, for example you are first and you see the finish line then you get hit with a Blue Shell. And end up at 7th. Totally annoying and frustrating!!
Also it's not even THAT LONG and THAT BIG... for example you can always go and do things even at 100% completion in GTA IV, oh, the awesome Online too through the entire city.

So go get GTA IV!! You won't regret it. But if you choose Mario Kart Wii... well, YOU WILL DEFINITELY REGRET IT, and makes you less healthy: Pure Annoyance and Frustration awaits you.


----------



## Austinz (May 11, 2008)

GTA4, the reasons have been stated by our great and smart gbatempers. . . i preferably enjoy my DS Mario Kart over the Wii version anyway, since I feel more comfortable playing it in quick sessions


----------



## Norman3000 (May 30, 2008)

i think of gta iv, there are many ones that say mario kart is not that good including me, it got old in my hands, well thats only in my hands


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 3, 2008)

Get GTA IV

Mario Kart is a real bore since they don't give you much content to play on your own, and i think Nintend WFC sucks balls
nothing beats playing Mario kart with other people in the same room i think because i liked playing MKDS on NDS with other nearby people.

Also a person above said GTA 3 was much the same as GTA 2

BS GTA 3 was the first fully 3D GTA game that brought new stuff to the table and was made a little more realisticly in mechanics


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 8, 2008)

Even though I haven't played GTA games after the original one (the top-down view, 1998 one), I say GTA IV is better.

I also like Mario kart Wii but you'll get tired of it seldomly.


----------



## sosodef (Jun 13, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii....


----------



## teonintyfive (Jun 13, 2008)

You have the ability to get GTA IV and you THINK OF IT?
Get it. Now.


----------

